# Estoy creando mi propia red social



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2014)

Cómo no tengo ni Tuister, ni Feibuc, ni Instangram ni Guatspap ; decidí crear mi propia red social contándole a la gente todo lo que hago mientras vos caminando por la calle.

Así que voy por la calle : -"Hoy me levanté temprano y me hice unos ricos mates , no le compro mas facturas a la panadería de siempre porque las aumentaron y las hacen más chicas"

-"Tengo que ir al banco a ver si me hicieron el depósito , no uso Jombanquin porque le desconfío"

-"Si me depositaron tendría que retirar algo de dinero para pagar cuentas y demases"

-"Estoy pensando que se va a poner lindo lo del mundial y mas allá que en Brasil no lloverá"

-"Aqui llueve y está muy desagradable y esperamos que no se inunde"


¡ Ya tengo tres seguidores  ! . . . Dos Policías y un Médico 

.


----------



## chclau (Jun 11, 2014)

Tiene remera tu red social? De una o dos mangas?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 11, 2014)

Muy bueno, a veces hacemos tonterías digitales que no haríamos en el mundo real


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 11, 2014)

¿O de mangas muy largas tal vez?...
Por cierto, como 2 es companía y 3 es multitud....*Te sigue una multitud*...


----------



## pppppo (Jul 23, 2014)

Yo go mi facebuk creado por mi hija,supongo que para creer que tenia un padre normal.
 Tambien tengo un e-mail que me lo hizo un cliente para poder mandarme un crack.
 Use jomebanking pero el problema era cuando los numeros eran rojos, entonces me llamo el gerente y le dije "pero que te crees que estoy juntando figuritas", de ahi en mas cada vez que me veia se cag... de risa porqe me habia llamado a las 13 para cancelar la cuenta antes de las 15


----------

